# Trophy Blend is looking for youth ProStaffers



## paulrueda (Aug 10, 2009)

Trophy Blend is looking for some kids that love to hunt so let me know about 
yourselves.

Thanks, Paul


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

And Im definately interested, i have heard only good things about Trophy Blend
Would you like us to PM you,, or email you, or what?


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

countryboy173 said:


> And Im definately interested, i have heard only good things about Trophy Blend
> Would you like us to PM you,, or email you, or what?


same here


----------



## condude4 (Sep 14, 2008)

My resume was sent quite a while ago Mark. I still have those 2 sticks, but I haven't been out because of school and upcomming indoor shoots.


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## Andrew/Ohio (Dec 6, 2009)

countryboy173 said:


> And Im definately interested, i have heard only good things about Trophy Blend
> Would you like us to PM you,, or email you, or what?


same here


----------



## Alexb7109 (Nov 20, 2009)

pm sent.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i'm interested, but i don't know if i'm gonna bowhunt next season or not yet


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

N7709K said:


> i'm interested, but i don't know if i'm gonna bowhunt next season or not yet


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I hope some more young archers will join their pro staff, trophy blend really does work.


----------



## chaseingmuleys (Nov 4, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Anybody get a response?


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

not yet


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

N7709K said:


> i'm interested, but i don't know if i'm gonna bowhunt next season or not yet


SNAP OUT OF IT BOY!:set1_punch:
Take a drink of water:darkbeer: and rethink your words


----------



## SAM4HOYT (Mar 1, 2005)

yes im interested! Im from colorado I hunt and fish. Im in college at Northeastern Jr. College I spend alot of time hunting geese and ducks cuz I dont have the money to hunt deer and elk.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Mathewsju said:


>





BowBoy78 said:


> SNAP OUT OF IT BOY!:set1_punch:
> Take a drink of water:darkbeer: and rethink your words


i just really don't know about hunting next year. I'm gonna gun hunt with the guys but idk about bow hunting


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Any responses?


----------



## young hunter (May 22, 2009)

x-force hunter said:


> Any responses?


nope


----------



## Alexb7109 (Nov 20, 2009)

no response yet for me either


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

I sent a PM to Nevada Hunter, so hopefully we will get an answer.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

x-force hunter said:


> I sent a PM to Nevada Hunter, so hopefully we will get an answer.


Good idea. Hes the owner correct?


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

countryboy173 said:


> Good idea. Hes the owner correct?


Yes he is.


----------



## IN-HoytJunkie (Nov 19, 2009)

any answers yet?


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

just wondering if anyone got any feedback on this yet?


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Nothing yet from anybody.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

x-force hunter said:


> Yes he is.


you're right, he's a great guy too and I swear by Trophy Blend (not really, I don't swear) because it's so good and it really does work.


----------



## guncrazy72 (Oct 2, 2009)

I have never looked in to this before so what would the requirements be to be eligible for a prostaffer spot?


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

guncrazy72 said:


> I have never looked in to this before so what would the requirements be to be eligible for a prostaffer spot?


im interested too


----------



## tannercollins10 (Oct 25, 2009)

im intrested to


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

bump for a great company


----------



## bowhunter12345 (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi im Reid ive been shooting bows for a couple of years this year i think im going to geting into tournaments. last deer season i killed 3 deer with my bow


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi reid Welcome to AT:welcomesign:


----------



## lung beater (Jan 16, 2010)

*i'm enterested*

hey .sweet company.put me in.pm sent


----------

